# My snake is shedding and I need to know if she’s ok



## Snakenewbie123456 (22 d ago)

My snake is shedding currently and her skin is wrinkly and dry is she dehydrated or is this normal?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Might be a good idea to add which species plus information as to how long you've had her, diet/feeding schedule, temperatures, housing, substrate etc.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Also images! How are we supposed to help based on a vague description


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

LiasisUK said:


> Also images! How are we supposed to help based on a vague description


We don't need images... Just give your crystal ball a rub and have a vision if the OP's snake !


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Yep, pics & a description of the set up!


----------

